# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Patsy Kensit! (Sadie King - Emmerdale!)

## Chris_2k11



----------


## samantha nixon

them pictures are really nice

----------


## crazygirl

i used to like eighth wonder lol

----------

